# tremper albino x raptor ?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

last question i promise! Is my other choice!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> last question i promise! Is my other choice!


LoL

T_albino x RAPTOR will give:
100% T_albino het eclipse. Offspring may show varying amounts of tangerine and reverse striping/jungle patterning.


----------

